# Age limit for donors



## CGT (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi

If our upcoming attempt at ivf is successful I'd like to donate, struggling to conceive is so miserable it would be so wonderful to help someone. Do all of the clinics have a cut off for the donor at 35? 

And what about if we have embies left? Does that age limit still apply?

Thanks


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

Most clinics have a cut off of 35, a few have cut off points of 36.


----------

